# Navigation mitscrollen



## reef (13. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag !

Ich habe schon mit der Suchfunktion danach recherchiert aber leider *nichts* gefunden.

Folgendes Problem:

Auf der Site APEC-GmbH  befindet sich die
Navigation oben in der Mitte. Wenn ich einen längeren Text verfasse, scrollt leider die
Navigationsleiste nicht mit. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ? Evtl. Navi in eine Tabellenzeile einfügen ? Bitte um Hilfe

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2005)

Wo ist dort ein Navigationsmenü? Ah, mal wieder so eine JavaScript-Geschichte …

Es wäre möglich, das Navigationsmenü mithilfe der CSS-Eigenschaft position: fixed eine fixe Position zu geben. Dann immer an der selben Stelle bleiben.


----------



## reef (13. Mai 2005)

Stimmt JavaScript. Sorry !


Habe nun die "absolute" durch "fixed" ersetzt.
Was muss ich außerdem noch beachten wenn ich diese Änderung vornehme ?


----------



## T3ch (13. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wollte ich auch eine navi mit position:fixed machen.

Im FF war alles ok aber der IE hat Probleme gemacht... falls noch nicht geschehen, 
prüfe bitte deine Seite mit einigen Browsern. Ansonsten wär das fertig 

Greetz


----------



## versuch13 (14. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

 position: fixed


 gruß


----------

